# Needing Advice for Fully Automatic CO2



## Trent (May 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm seriously looking into setting up CO2 into my tank, but have no experience with CO2 before. Mainly i'd like to know the best placement, equipment and useful advice/thoughts for my system.

I've attached several pics of my setup so you can have an idea of what I'm working with. I'd like to go fully automatic CO2 since I have Discus, don't want huge pH swings.

































Tank:
I got a 75gal tank with a 30gal sump (running for over a year). 
Overflow box to sump.
The sump has a LOT of filter media (half the tank is the filter) as well as 2 sponge filters.
Jebao DC 3000 pump for return (max actual flow ~ 350 to 400 USGal/hr)
55wat UV on the return with timer,only on at night (12 hours).
Big spray bar at top that ripples the water nicely with no churning or bubbles.
4 x 54watt T5 light and timer. half on for 7 hours, fully on for 3 hours.

Water Parameters:
pH - 7 (had to put lots seashells in the sump to do this, but holds steady at 7 now)
Ammonia - 0
Temp - 81
Haven't done Nitrite, Nitrate or hardness tests recently, but this is the last i remember them to be.
Nitrite - 0?
Nitrate - 15 - 20ppm?
Hardness - soft?

Ferts:
Excel - every other day
Flourish and Flourish Iron - every 5 days
60% water change every 2 weeks
Substrate - Mix of medium and coarse gravel with root tabs and plenty of rich discus poo.

For a fully automatic system i was thinking of getting this Controller and Regulator.
Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Valve, CO2 Regulator with Bubble Counter.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_3&smid=A1BNS86D4V4GO1
Milwaukee Instruments MC122 pH Controller
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_2&smid=A1BNS86D4V4GO1

I was wondering if setting the controller probe and CO2 injector in the sump would be a good idea. For the CO2 i was thinking of injecting it right next to my Jebao pump so the CO2 gets sucked up and carried all through the return piping before hitting the main tank. Would having CO2 bubble sucked up by the pump dissolve them without a diffuser and would my UV affect CO2? With or without a diffuser, i'd like to have the CO2 dissolved before it goes out the spray bar. Which brings me to my next thing. Would dissolved CO2 escape through to the atmosphere as it goes out my spray bar? My spray bar creates a fair bit of surface agitation, but doesn't churn the water (I spent a lot of time on my spray bar so no waterfalls or rapids making noise are created). If CO2 is lost from my spray bar, would injecting the CO2 right into the main tank make any difference? k then, now onto pH.

So, I have a pH of 7.0 and i was thinking of setting the controller to bring it down to 6.5. I use to have a pH of 5.5, but i didn't want to add CO2 with pH at already so low. So during the summer i added shells I got and cleaned from the ocean and ti brought the pH up to 7. Does anyone know how my CO2 would be used to bring my ph down by 0.5? Wondering cause i'd like to know how long a 5lb tank would last me between fill ups.

And i'd love recommendations on good CO2 system products. I think i may need to get the controller shipped from the US, but i'd like to get as much equipment local as possible without breaking my bank.

Thanks kindly, and hope to hear back from ya'll.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello, not sure if you have committed as yet, in my opinion i would get a Digital Aquatics Reef Keeper light +pkg. for a few bucks more & lots of other benefits, PH controller, temperature controller, 8 controlled outlets among others.They are others that offers more benefits but at a way higher price point.
ReefKeeper Lite Plus - Digital Aquatics - Controllers & Testing - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I had problems keeping the co2 to stay in the tank with my overflow and sump.I switched to a canister filter instead.


----------



## Trent (May 1, 2014)

i ended up getting automatic pH with ceramic diffuser that goes right under the pump. all bubble get sucked up, they're such fine bubbles that it makes no noise. Not even a hint of bubbles comes out the spreader bar. 2bps, ph controller keeps it on maybe 80% during the day, and a lot less at night. Discus are happy, one pair keeps laying eggs every week. Plants have really taken off and the algae is starting to slowly go away.

high tech planted discus show tank is my aim with minimal upkeep. Water changes only every other week, i'm satisfied with how my tank has turned out. Red tiger lotus created 5 new plants in a week... that thing is going to be a lot of work but looks real nice.


----------



## Trent (May 1, 2014)

Pics after and before trimming and water change


----------

